# Quick update



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:mecry::worried::?:sigh::shocked::wahoo::lol::ZZZ::ZZZ::ZZZ::leap::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::angry::clap::hair::idea::help:


Thats kind of my life right now





Anyway good things: got the apartment, moved Julio in, moved me in like 80% today. I move out of my "house" by the end of the month (sunday) and my bridal shower is Sunday so I will just be staying at my parents for the two weeks before the wedding. 

We got a couch! Free and its leather and a wrap around like he wanted  we got a bed and frame for it. 

wont bore you with all the "bad" things because its just me being emotionally drained, tired and frustrated. 

16 more days and this stress of life is all over! Cant wait to be living at ONE PLACE! 

ok falling a sleep here must not stay up anymore. Miss chatting wtih you all on here and keeping up with everyones goats and lives.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are moving along for you. I'm sure with being such an emotional time that anything going wrong is magnified. I bet you will have a wonderful wedding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Everything will fall in it's place soon :hug:

It's those little details that seem to take a mind of their own 

We're here :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

SO happy for you Stacy. 

I can only imagine the stress you are feeling. I know how hard it is to do a wedding with a year to plan but a few months? WOW that has to be hard with workig and all. 

It will be fine and beautiful.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Stace, what you are experiencing is totally normal! Loved how you put it. Hugs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad to hear all is well, I do hate that you are so stressed, it does come with the preparation of a wedding and the anticipation of having your place together.
It will be OK soon.:hug:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! Take a deep breath, maybe a bubble bath . It'll all be worth it, and the major "stuff" done. Hang in there you can get back into routine soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I got my hair trial done tonight. Love it. Can't upload pictures from my phone though  

I hate that Julio works nights now. I miss him terribly. Right now it gives meantime to do some things but I still miss him.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

you'll have to post pics of your hair when you get them. 
I know about working opposite hours, it is hard. My ex also drove truck and was home some times only once a week - that was hard. Try to relax for your self when he's gone, that's when I'd get house cleaning, soak in a bath, reading stuff like that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww it'll get better, just take one thing at a time, and try not to dwell on the things that aren't going the way you need them to go. It'll all be okay 
I'm sure your wedding will be wonderful, and I can't wait to see pictures when the time comes!
I definitely understand the night job stuff, it takes some getting used too that's for sure. My husband works nights 6mo a year, and days 6mo a year. He does foaling at the horse farm he works for, so from New Years to around Father's day he works 11hrs/6 nights a week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

11 days! Eeeek. So not ready but Oh so ready. 

Moved back to my parents Sunday night after my bridal shower. Wow we got so much stuff! I'm one hugely blessed girl I can't complain! 

2:00am and I can't sleep. Have to be out the door by 7 ugh! Stress up to my eyeballs! So glad I only have 4 day of work and then I'm free to focus 100% on the wedding.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! Hope everything goes well. Try not to stress out. Enjoy the 1st day of the rest of your lives together.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't stressed about the wedding till now because I haven't really focused on it and now it's crunch time. Oh well it's just one day. Whatever happens happens.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah it's important but it's only one day out of the many that you'll spend together. 

My own wedding was a secret and I told everyone about it later. It was just me, hubby, my daughter, the guy that married us and two new neighbors as the witnesses! lol My family was less than pleased. 

So enjoy your day, the whole reason is to be man and wife. However you get there is second to that very important choice you made.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will all work out and will be here before you know it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hang in there. After all the stress and no matter what goes wrong.. at the end of the wonderful day.. you WILL be married!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:mecry::tears:

The temp forcast for oct 13th is 58 degrees!!!! im so bummed and im so upset I cant sleep over this. I know seems stupid right? But that past few weeks have been in the 80s and now this. I dont have a back up for the reception and I cant have people "freezing" outside. Oh what to do. :sigh: Im so bummed I really hope they are wrong and its warmer!!! I need like 70 or higher to make it comfortable. UGH 

I cant keep everything straight i have no time am a zombie during the day. 2 more days of work and then I can sleep in!!! OH glorious sleep I need you so bad. 


On a good note: the apartment is starting to look less of a mess


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I have done many activities outdoors in 58 degree weather. As long as it's not raining, it is still doable. Do you have tents? Provide hot coffee and cocoa, guests can dress warmly, and most important have fun. 

Besides weathermen cannot predict the weather so far ahead. We will all pray for warmer weather for your special day.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. the weather will be what it will be. My nephew got married in Sunny Ca. in April... outside.. and it rained and we about froze. But at the end of the day..they were married and the neat thing is... durring the ceremony.. the weather stopped raining and kept quietly still. Those who love you will put up with some bad weather if they have to. I will pray for this tho.. I know it is a big stress for you.. 
My son's wedding.. it snowed the church in... but then.. by the time the wedding came.. it was beautiful sunny weather with clear roads.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We can all tell you to relax, but in reality you probably won't- always easier said than done. Like so many have said it'll be one day, the first day of the rest of your life. As for weather unfortunately it is what it is.  I'm not sure how many you have coming but maybe a few days before when the weather man has a little closer idea (like my hubby says- a weather man is the only job you can be wrong 75% of the time and still have a job ) you could recommend, drop a line what ever to remind people it may be chilly. Sometimes the things we stress over for the wedding day end up being something you can laugh about later. 
When my son got married outside, first the wedding music was forgotten- mad dash to go get it, then the speakers stopped working so we all started singing (improvise ) then there was this stupid rooster in the back round off and on- but he actually stopped while they were doing the vows. Now we all laugh about it!! So in otherwords, you'll be stressed but it will be over soon, enjoy first day of the rest of your life. 
Oh and I hope we all get to see some pics.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW, Stacy, it will be fine. Really that would be very nice weather.

hold tight and only worry about things you can change, and the weather is NOT one of them.

Have a great day and just enjoy each other. It will be beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The only thing you can do is, take it day by day, I agree, the weather can change in that amount of time, hopefully for the better, but it is fall. 
I pray, it will be OK, but you have to realize, it is God that creates the day of your wedding, so no matter what it is, be blessed that you are getting married to someone you love, for better or for worse.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well its now suppose to be anywhere from 61-64 degrees. still chilly but hopefully people realize its outside and dress accordingly. 

Right now Im laying in bed working on the final lists for my mom (kids, adults) and thank you notes from my shower. Im feeling not so great  just a head cold but boy do I feel beat. 

Today there is nothing scheduled planning wise so Im just using the day to rest up. 

My friend April who has my goats is my wedding coordinator, I dont think I or my mom would survive this without her! She is awesome.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The right wedding coordinater is a blessing. My daughternlaw's close friend and of ours also- she tho't of everything to fill in missed or forgotten things and helped us sooooo much with those little missed details.

Soon.... soon stacey.. very soon... you WILL be married. All of the stress will be a faded blurr in your memory and you will remember mostly just standing there with your 'to be' husband and walking out a married woman! Yeah!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least it is getting very close. Glad you have such a good wedding coordinator. I bet the weather will work out ok.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

going to rant a bit here:
I think I am so over weddings and family rudeness! Maybe I am biased but my family is so supportive and does what WE ask but his just thinks they can add people to the invite list 4 days before the wedding and its totally ok????? Thats what response cards are for! You sent yours back and its been counted as you put it!  Oh and now you are going to tell your brother that you are hurt and that he should have had you in his wedding after you told him basically that you couldn't afford to be in the wedding? (I was there when he said it and we both took it as he didnt want to be in the wedding) We tried to have the kids in it as ring-bearers and flower-girl but you said you couldn't financially. WHAT did you expect him to do? GRRRR SO RUDE and uncalled for from family! MY SISTER has put hundreds into this wedding, I know, and still hasn't complained one bit and keeps asking how she can help and what she can do. THATS what family does! My aunt is running the mini reception with the help of my other aunt. My parents are paying for the whole thing! They gave us money yet wont let me pay them back when they buy stuff! Yeah you guys havent paid a CENT and now you want all these favors! I think NOT! Rant over!


oh and let me add: My sister and friends put on a beautiful bridal shower, and gave me such awesome gifts. His mom and family didnt even show up! I havent received one thing from them (not expected and its ok but at least some recognition would be nice for his sake not mine!) - let me correct that, his older brother's wife who live in CT did send us some awesome gifts and they have been very nice, except for wanting to bring some obscure person to the wedding and tell us 4 days before (along with others doing this too).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry, family can be asses at time. We pick our spouses, not our (or in this case theirs) family.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

It will all work out Stacey!! STOP STRESSING!!! and MOST IMPORTANT..>> what his family does is NOT his fault...and remember>>They are still his family and he loves them....Be Happy about the life youve both chosen to be together as one.. In the big picture...NO ONE ELSE MATTERS!!! What matters is that Yall are happy together and give 110% to eachother.. Im 40 years old and have been married for 23 years..(since i was 17)..and i still cant stand my wifes family!! LOL...but i must tolerate them because she loves them and they were part of the baggage she had when i said..."I DO"!...Im sure everything will workout PERFECT for yall!!!
Dont stress over the small stuff....because afterall it is just SMALL STUFF....
Best Of Luck Stacey!!! and Thank You for allowing me to be a part of this great forum!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The two of you and all married couples sure need at least a good solid first year of life together without family interrupting or demanding too much from either side so you can have ONLY each other to turn to when arguments or problems come up. After you say.. "I do" then all those family problems or any problems will be discussed between the two of you without a third party involved. At this point, so close to the wedding, you may find yourself saying.. "ok.. what ever.. sure.. that's fine.."and feel kind of numb and maybe that is a good survival thing at this time. Families all seem to feel a great need to be a part of a wedding to the point of a demanding input at times. Praying for you today. Always better to error on the side of offending family over a spouse or future spouse but in this case... since it is his fam. ... let as much go as you can and keep as good and open communication with his family as you can for the long haul.


----------

